# Pocket carry 9mm?



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

With summer around the corner I'm in the market for a small pocket pistol. So far it looks like the Ruger LCP is on the top of my list, however, I would really like something with more punch than the .380 while still maintaining a small size close to the Ruger. I haven't found anything and doubt one exists, but figured I'd ask you folks just to cover all bases. I looked into the Kahr PM9 but it's still too big for my pockets and far more than my pockets can afford.

Thanks


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I do not know what kind of pockets you have but my Kahr PM9 fits into everything but certain jeans. It even fits well into dress khakis. IMO the Kahr PM9 is a great pocket gun and is also great on the belt (along with my MK9). Good Luck with making your choice and what works best for you.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Hollander said:


> I do not know what kind of pockets you have but my Kahr PM9 fits into everything but certain jeans. It even fits well into dress khakis. IMO the Kahr PM9 is a great pocket gun and is also great on the belt (along with my MK9). Good Luck with making your choice and what works best for you.


Don't get me wrong it's a sweet gun and very comfortable but I'm a small guy (5'4"). Even if I wanted I simply couldn't afford it. Man, I gotta figure out how to win the Lotto.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you check Walther PPS?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

price is not an object.. ROurbagh (sp??)

rest of us.. have you looked at a kel-tec PF9? my p-11 fits in all but regular jeans, and that or the p-3at are regular carry pistols. The pf-9 feels too slim to me, but that is me and plenty like them.

Taurus new 709 (?) also slightly larger than the 3at/lcp size, but quite small.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Have you looked at the Kahr CW9. Very small 9mm...


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

niadhf said:


> price is not an object.. ROurbagh (sp??)
> 
> rest of us.. have you looked at a kel-tec PF9? my p-11 fits in all but regular jeans, and that or the p-3at are regular carry pistols. The pf-9 feels too slim to me, but that is me and plenty like them.
> 
> Taurus new 709 (?) also slightly larger than the 3at/lcp size, but quite small.


Wow, never seen that Rohrbaugh. Looks very nice. Too bad it's over $1k, lol.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I know the .380's effectiveness has been argued over and over so I'll refrain from asking, but how many of you carry a .380 as your primary? I guess I'm concerned because since I've had my permit ('07) I've only carried my Taurus PT145 Millenium Pro (.45 s&w).


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

when I dont have my p-11 or a m&p or a .38 revolver, my .380 is my primary. Not my first choice for caliber, but sometimes the choice is based on the gun not the cartridge.

And.. um..I have never heard of the 45 s&w in auto. Are you sure you don't mean .45 ACP (automatic colt pistol)?


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

niadhf said:


> And.. um..I have never heard of the 45 s&w in auto. Are you sure you don't mean .45 ACP (automatic colt pistol)?


Yeah sorry about that.. The kids are in bed so it's Miller Time. Kinda had a few.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah , I hear that, just had a little Irish COffee. No biggy, just wondering if there was something new out there I had missed.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

niadhf said:


> Yeah , I hear that, just had a little Irish COffee. No biggy, just wondering if there was something new out there I had missed.


Mmm delicious.

I think I'll go to my local gun shop/range and rent the Ruger LCP tomorrow. It seems very concealable, feels good in my hand and is affordable.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Springfield Armory EMP.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

niadhf said:


> Yeah , I hear that, just had a little Irish COffee. No biggy, just wondering if there was something new out there I had missed.


no they have it, I saw it at Wally World next to the 9mm gap and 40 luger:numbchuck:
I prefer Sam Adams:drinkers:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

With the limitations you have stated, the LCP is probably your best bet.

The PM-9/MK-9 are great little 9mm's, but still too large for most pockets, and the Rohrbaugh is about $1200, so that leaves nothing but a mouse gun, and .380 is the most effective among those.

I've worked this problem from every angle, and have settled on an LCP with a CT laser sight. My reasoning is that a .380 might get the job done if I could get more than one round where I wanted it to go, and the laser improves the odds of that happening quite a bit.

Still, I only carry a .380 when it is simply that or nothing at all.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I vote for the LCP.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Bisley said:


> With the limitations you have stated, the LCP is probably your best bet.
> 
> The PM-9/MK-9 are great little 9mm's, but still too large for most pockets, and the Rohrbaugh is about $1200, so that leaves nothing but a mouse gun, and .380 is the most effective among those.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think you're right, Bisley. I was trying to work some angles but I think the LCP is my answer. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck with which ever gun you choose.

RCG


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*One last idea*



DjSaneR said:


> Yeah I think you're right, Bisley. I was trying to work some angles but I think the LCP is my answer. Thank you all for your input.


I have a Walther PPK/S .380 that I occasionally carry because I can put it in my jeans pocket. It might be out of your price range but I thought I should mention it since no one else had.
Good Luck-enjoy whatever you decide on.


----------



## holysmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

The Sig P238 is excellent for pocket carry. It shoots so much better than the LCP. It doesn' have nearly the recoil. Of course the rest of the story is that it also costs twice as much.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

In 9mm of the ones I've tried with pocket carry in mind Kahr PM9 would be my pick and suggestion. Had a PF9 that functioned properly but too much recoil for me to manage effectively. Many have them and are pleased but it did not work for me. Walthers PPS in 9 or 40 is a very nice gun and excellent for IWB duty but a little large for pants pocket carry in most cases. My opinion. As with most of these choices it is highly subjective. PM9 would get my vote based on what I have tried. CW9 as mentioned might work as well although it is going to be a tad longer which I think would narrow pants pocket choices. They would need to be deep.

In 380, again from my experience (and many would deservedly call me crazy due to it's size), the Sig P232 would be my pick but is pushing it for pocket carry. I was able to make it work for pants pocket carry duty quite effectively in dress pants because of it's unique shape, reasonable weight and diminutive thickness but again this is "very" subjective. Bersa makes a very similar platform to the P232 at significantly less cost with some nice features some may consider to be superior to the 232. The quality and reliability of the Sig won out for me. If physics could be manipulated in order to make a full 9mm chambering fit into the P232 platform I would be in line to get one.

Of all the choices I've mentioned I believe the PM9 is the smallest. Which takes us back to your original question given size to power ratios why not go full 9mm? No reason at all in my opinion. PM9. Good luck and hope my opinions are of some benefit.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

MonsterB said:


> no they have it, I saw it at Wally World next to the 9mm gap and 40 luger:numbchuck:


oh, byt the multi-use .357, works in revolvers and semi-autos. Got it



> I prefer Sam Adams:drinkers:


I ..what's the word... LOATHE.... Sam Adams, with the exception of their Irish Red, which no BAR carries. Yeah, I know I am strange like that.

AS to the original question. My LGS today had, side by side, 2 .380s: a LCP -$348. A P3-AT- $279. Both NIB. Now i have nothing against the Ruger, but $70 is 3-4 boxes of ammo.....


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There is a reason for that differeance. You could get a Jimenez for 120 that would buy you 1000 rounds.
RCG


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Tuefelhunden said:


> In 9mm of the ones I've tried with pocket carry in mind Kahr PM9 would be my pick and suggestion. Had a PF9 that functioned properly but too much recoil for me to manage effectively. Many have them and are pleased but it did not work for me. Walthers PPS in 9 or 40 is a very nice gun and excellent for IWB duty but a little large for pants pocket carry in most cases. My opinion. As with most of these choices it is highly subjective. PM9 would get my vote based on what I have tried. CW9 as mentioned might work as well although it is going to be a tad longer which I think would narrow pants pocket choices. They would need to be deep.
> 
> In 380, again from my experience (and many would deservedly call me crazy due to it's size), the Sig P232 would be my pick but is pushing it for pocket carry. I was able to make it work for pants pocket carry duty quite effectively in dress pants because of it's unique shape, reasonable weight and diminutive thickness but again this is "very" subjective. Bersa makes a very similar platform to the P232 at significantly less cost with some nice features some may consider to be superior to the 232. The quality and reliability of the Sig won out for me. If physics could be manipulated in order to make a full 9mm chambering fit into the P232 platform I would be in line to get one.
> 
> Of all the choices I've mentioned I believe the PM9 is the smallest. Which takes us back to your original question given size to power ratios why not go full 9mm? No reason at all in my opinion. PM9. Good luck and hope my opinions are of some benefit.


The 1st time I checked out the PM9 I thought it was just a hair too big, so I began looking at the Ruger LCP. After a friend tried to steer me away from the .380 I decided to post this for your opinions. Many of you pointed me back towards the PM9. I went back to the local gun store this morning to check out the PM9 again and found that it would indeed work for pocket carry. I would just have to make some minor attire adjustments. I really like the PM9 but unfortunately it doesn't fit into the budget at the moment. My budget is $500, and that's already stretching. My friend is a police officer who trying to steer me towards a 9mm at minimum. He's a gun-crazy former marine who does nothing but study balistic reports and tries to get all the overtime work he can. A different friend, who is from a seperate group, is also a police officer and expresses that a .380 is effective with practice, meaning shot placement. I understand and agree with both which is why I have this dillema.

As of now I think I'm pointed toward the Ruger LCP. Unfortunately money always seems to stand in the way :smt042


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

niadhf said:


> AS to the original question. My LGS today had, side by side, 2 .380s: a LCP -$348. A P3-AT- $279. Both NIB. Now i have nothing against the Ruger, but $70 is 3-4 boxes of ammo.....


Wow, that seems kind of steep for the Ruger. It's $289 at the local shop.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Certainly some decent choices in the sub $500 catagory. The Ruger LCP looks good and seems like a more refined version of the KT P3AT to me but I have never shot or owned either. I imagine it would be great to carry given it's size and weight but most likely not a whole lot of fun to actually shoot for the same reasons.

Not on your list but thinking of cost, size and power as key factors a good pocket snub nosed revolver such as the S&W 642, 442, etc. might be worth considering and can be had for just a hair over or under $400. Used even better. 38 Spl+p is pretty close to on par with 9mm. Lot of folks still roll with the venerable snub when something larger isn't practical or doable. Just a lower cost alternative to consider.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

DjSaneR said:


> With summer around the corner I'm in the market for a small pocket pistol. So far it looks like the Ruger LCP is on the top of my list, however, I would really like something with more punch than the .380 while still maintaining a small size close to the Ruger. I haven't found anything and doubt one exists, but figured I'd ask you folks just to cover all bases. I looked into the Kahr PM9 but it's still too big for my pockets and far more than my pockets can afford.
> 
> Thanks


DjSaneR,

In addition to the downsides you've already heard about the .380 have you considered price & availability of ammo. I haven't seen any locally for about 2-3 months. On line sources say they won't have any until June or July in most cases if, they speculate at all.
These caliber guns are being heavily marketed in proportion to the increase of CCW permits being handed out. You would seem to be the typical buyer in that you just want something you can throw in your pocket and not have to think about concealing it any further.
Whatever your decision I wish you good luck with it.

P.S. Were you able to try the LCP at the range? You may be surprised at your ability to manage recoil.


----------

